# بتدخل ملفى الشخصى لية ؟؟؟



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

تعددت الاسباب لدخول الملف الشخصى 

ياترى 
اعجاب 
ام 
فضول 
ام بحث عن اخبار (ساعتها تبقى خدت اكبر مقلب لانى قافلة الزوار )
ام 

بحثا عن صور جليتر (بالمناسبة احلى صور منتقاة بعناية عند ملك الرومانس كليمو اغلبها بناتى ذوقها عالى جدا  ثم حبيبة الملايين دونا نبيل ثم فراشة مسيحية ربنا يرجعها تنور المنتدى تانى بتصميماتها المميزة الفريدة )
ام 
بحثا 
عن المشاكل والمصايب والشكاوى والروابط المفيرسة والمشكوك فى نسبها لمنتدى الكنيسة 
فدى بقى عند ...... احمم

المهم 

وانت يا  كل غالى وغالية 

*لماذا تدخل الملف الشخصى لاى عضو* 


هل من مجيب


----------



## Alexander.t (7 فبراير 2010)

*فضول**:new6:**:new6:





*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 فبراير 2010)

بدخل عشان اصبح وامسي

وعشان احط الصور اللي

 حضرتك قولتي عليها

افكراك حلوة يا عبقرية انت

مشكورة


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *فضول**:new6:**:new6:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...













فضول ولا تجسس  لكلبوظ 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> بدخل عشان اصبح وامسي
> 
> وعشان احط الصور اللي
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexander.t (7 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> فضول ولا تجسس  لكلبوظ
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اللى ميعرفش يقول عدس

لست انا هذا الرجل 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 فبراير 2010)

ماحصليش الشرف ودخلت البروفايل بتاعك :gy0000:​


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

بدخل ابعت رسالة ليكي هههههههه

و في عضو او عضوة بيتجسسو عليكي بس مش انا و لا كيوبيد هههههههه

انا اختصااصي ادارة و مشرفين هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (7 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههه

بدخل عشان اسلم علي اصحابي اللي بيبعتولي

وتقريبا مره دخلت عندك بس هي مره هههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 فبراير 2010)

*امممممممممم بدخل عشان اسال على صاحب او صاحبة البروفايل وامسى عليهم
او برد على حد كلمنى 
ثانكس اسمشيال موضوع جديد​*


----------



## mero_engel (7 فبراير 2010)

*مدخلتش بروفيلك قبل كده *
*بس نجرب وندخل اهو غلاسه بغلاسه بقي*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> و في عضو او عضوة بيتجسسو عليكي بس مش انا و لا كيوبيد





*هههههههههه قولها يا ابو الطحابيش*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 فبراير 2010)

غلاسه ههههههههههههههههههههههه

و فضول


----------



## oesi no (7 فبراير 2010)

*بدخل ارد على اللى بيكلمونى 
ومش بخش بروفايلات حد مش باعتلى حاجة
ههههههههههه
ندااااله 

*​


----------



## ميرنا (7 فبراير 2010)

بدخل امسى او عرف اخر تواجد كان امتى


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ماحصليش الشرف ودخلت البروفايل بتاعك :gy0000:​


 






دة مجرد عنوان (بتدخل ملفى الشخصى لية ؟؟؟)
لان ملفى الشخصى 

مقفل كلة 
زوار 
وخاص كان للمراقبين فقط 

لكن ماعرفش ازاى بعض من عامة الشعب ....
عرفت تبعت لى رسايل 
فاضطريت لفتح الخاص 
وممكن جدا لا اجاوب على الخاص 

الكلام للاخ كلبوظ 
لكن 
الفكرة والسؤال 
عن دخول الملف الشخصى لاى عضو وليس انا بالاخص 

طبعا كوكو 
من المراقبين المحترمين 
اللى يشرفنى دخولهم ملفى الشخصى


----------



## Critic (8 فبراير 2010)

*انا بدخل اى ملف شخصى علشان اشوف السن علشان اعرف جزء من طباع اللى قدامى لان السن بيعكس جزء من الطباع و اللى بتنعكس على الردود*
*و علشان اكلم اللى قدامى طبقا لسنه *
*ميرسى على الموضوع*


----------



## طحبوش (8 فبراير 2010)

ع فكرة انا اتصدمت بسن واحد في المنتدى عملي شك هههههههههههههه 

بس مش هقول اسمو و مين العضو ده لاني عامل موضوع عن الاعضاء الي اتصدمت 
فيهم في المنتدى ده و بعدين هبقى اقلكم مين هم و ايمتى و فين هههههههههههههههههههههه 

بس دلوقتي مشغول بالتحضيرات للنشرة و لحملة جديدة يوم الاربعاء انتظروني 

و بتمنى من الكل المشاركة يوم الاربعاء بالحملة


----------



## just member (8 فبراير 2010)

*انا لما بدخل اول ما عيوني بتقع علي اخر نشاط لية
بشوفو وينة لو كان غايب واسأل علية واتطمن لأخبارة
اما لو كان موجود مافي اي مانع من كلمة طيبة تسعد يومة

حلو موضوعك اسماشيل ربنا يباركك 
عن جد مواضيعك مميزة وجميلة

*​


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ع فكرة انا اتصدمت بسن واحد في المنتدى عملي شك هههههههههههههه
> 
> بس مش هقول اسمو و مين العضو ده لاني عامل موضوع عن الاعضاء الي اتصدمت
> فيهم في المنتدى ده و بعدين هبقى اقلكم مين هم و ايمتى و فين هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 


:download:

انا عارفة مين الواحد دة وهحرقة لك 

ما بتهددش يا كلبوظ 

هسيح وغلاوتك واقول 
فرصة 
انا متلككة عليها 

علشان عروض ال  .... بتوصلنى 

بس المهم انك كدة بتهددنى بكلوظ


----------



## *koki* (8 فبراير 2010)

اكيد رخامة يعنى هيكون لية​


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ع فكرة انا اتصدمت بسن واحد في المنتدى عملي شك هههههههههههههه
> 
> بس مش هقول اسمو و مين العضو ده لاني عامل موضوع عن الاعضاء الي اتصدمت
> فيهم في المنتدى ده و بعدين هبقى اقلكم مين هم و ايمتى و فين هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 



:download:


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1865152#post1865152




:download:

بالشفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
يا كلبوظ 
ما بنتهددش 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


​


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:​
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1865152#post1865152​
> 
> ...






:download:

معرفش لية محسسنى انك 
كانك هتفجر قنبلة 
وصدمة اية يا كلبوظ 
هو احنا كنا على كرسى الاكليل وفاجاتك بسنى الخطير 

انت اصلا داخل صداقتى استثناء 
لانك اخويا الصغننن اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى 

ومن اول خاص وعاوزين نتعرف وانا عرفتك  سنى ووضعى 

فاين الصدمة يا ارهابى انت 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههه

بالشفا يا كلبوظ 


ماتنساش تاخد حاجة للخضة


----------



## طحبوش (8 فبراير 2010)

بس مش انت المقصودة بكلامي 

انتبهي على كلامي من تاني 
 
*ع فكرة انا اتصدمت بسن واحد في المنتدى عملي شك هههههههههههههه 

بس مش هقول اسمو و مين العضو ده لاني عامل موضوع عن الاعضاء الي اتصدمت 
فيهم في المنتدى ده و بعدين هبقى اقلكم مين هم و ايمتى و فين هههههههههههههههههههههه 

بس دلوقتي مشغول بالتحضيرات للنشرة و لحملة جديدة يوم الاربعاء انتظروني 

و بتمنى من الكل المشاركة يوم الاربعاء بالحملة *
لو كنتي انتبهتي انا اتكلمت في صيغة المذكر و ليس المؤنث و شكرا


----------



## asmicheal (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> بس مش انت المقصودة بكلامي
> 
> انتبهي على كلامي من تاني
> 
> ...


 


:download:

بص ياذكى يا متدرب انت 

لما الكلام عن مذكر وبلب بلب بلب 
اللى انت بتفتى فية يا حاج المفتى 

جاية لية فى موضوعى كرد عليا 


ما تتذكاش عليا 
يا حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (9 فبراير 2010)

*

بدخل علشان

احنا اسره واحده

منها بعرف مين موجود وميت غايب

وبسلم على الناس


الرب يسوع أوصى بالسلام

سلامي اترك لكم سلامي انا اعطيكم ليس كما يعطي العالم اعطيكم...​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 فبراير 2010)

*كل سنه وحضرتك والاسره بخير​*


----------



## asmicheal (9 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *بدخل علشان*​
> *احنا اسره واحده*​
> *منها بعرف مين موجود وميت غايب*​
> *وبسلم على الناس*​
> ...


 




:download:


ملاك المنتدى الغالى استاذ النهيسى 

شكرا لمشاركتك الرائعة دائما 

وحضرتك بالف خير انت واسرتك وكل محبيك 


استاذى الغالى


----------



## asmicheal (9 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> بدخل عشان اسلم علي اصحابي اللي بيبعتولي
> 
> وتقريبا مره دخلت عندك بس هي مره هههههههههههه


 
:download:

روزى القمر ارق احساس 
اكيد الالاف من اصحابك بيبعتوا لك 
الف سلام 
وحلو انك بتردى على اصحابك 

انتى يا قمورة تدخلى براحتك كل مكان تنورية اكيد 

ومش تخافى 
انا   اليفة مش بعور 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (9 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *امممممممممم بدخل عشان اسال على صاحب او صاحبة البروفايل وامسى عليهم​*
> *او برد على حد كلمنى *
> 
> *ثانكس اسمشيال موضوع جديد*​


 

:download:

ارق واحلى سويتى سويتى كوكى 
كلك ذوق 
واكيد الالاف تحب تصبح وتمسى على ارق سويتى كوكى 

انا شخصيا بستنى ثانكس الامورة بتاعتك 

ليها طعم خاص عندى 

شكرا سويتى سويتى كوكى 
لمشاركتك السويتى ​


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (6 يونيو 2010)

*ممكن استفسر منك ازاى بتعرفى اللى دخل ملفك الشخصى وانت مش موجودة فى المنتدى والصراحة انا دخلت ملفك الشخصى وممكن يكون حب استطلاع منى اتعرف عليكى اكثر من معلومة عنك كتباها عن نفسك اخوكى ادهم*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2010)

*رخـــــــامــــــة*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يونيو 2010)

*لو في حاجه تطلب اني ادخل على ملفو الشخصي بدخل
بس مين غير سبب مش بدخل
ساعات مثلا لما بكون بتناقش مع حد في الحوار الاسلامي مثلا
بدخل اشوف سنو كده عشان اعرف اللي قدامي 
يعني يكون في سبب يخليني ادخل على ملفو الشخصي
ووالله ساعات بحس كاني برتكب جريمه لما بدخل على ملفو
عشان حاجه تخصو

شكرا لموضوعك اختي
​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 يونيو 2010)

انا بدخل عشان افقع الأعضاء بس
او ارخم على روك هاهاهاهاها


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 يونيو 2010)

critic قال:


> *انا بدخل اى ملف شخصى علشان اشوف السن علشان اعرف جزء من طباع اللى قدامى لان السن بيعكس جزء من الطباع و اللى بتنعكس على الردود*
> *و علشان اكلم اللى قدامى طبقا لسنه *
> *ميرسى على الموضوع*


*
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
فشرة دى 
اومال بتعاملنى على انى طفله ليه؟
انطق
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 يونيو 2010)

*بدخل عشان بحب اشوف كل الناس موجودة محدش غايب لو غايب افتقد لو موجود بسلم واغتت والذى منه شغل الشقاويات الا تاعبه بيها كل اصحابى بس عاتى  بيستحملونى ولو مش هيستحملونى هيبقى عليهم اجبار هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عاتى يااسميشال الكل بيدخل يااما عجبه كلام حد وحابب يتعرف عليه وفى ناس حابه توضطد علاقتها بباقى الاعضاء وتعمل اسرة صغننه وفى ناس بتحب تسال على بعض وفى الا بيحب يهز ويضحك وكدة  وفى الا بيفتقد


انا بقى كله هههههههه ​*


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

بدخل  عشان اصبح 
وامسي علي الحبايب
بس للاسف بوفايلك 
تملي مقفول
:smil8::smil8::smil8:


----------



## ريما 14 (6 يونيو 2010)

*ايه اختي انا حاحكيلك بكل صدق 

بدخل لعدة  اسباب 

منها

اني بدي اسلم على اخوتي الموجودين عندي في بروفايلي

ومنها

بدي اعرف سن الشخص اللي انا بتحاور معه لانوا في اخوة اكبر مني في السن كتير
ولهم حق علي اني اخاطبهم بما يليق سنهم بكلمة استاذ او  استاذتي

تحياتي اختي الحبيبة*


----------



## rana1981 (6 يونيو 2010)

*بدخل لحتى سلم عل العضو​*


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (6 يونيو 2010)

*كل واحد لة هدف من دخولة والاهداف تختلف على حسب الشخص نفسة فمن الاعضاء من يدخل لمعرفة السن ومنهم من يريد ان يعرف المتحدث ذكر ام انثى فهذا قد يختلف عند بعض الاعضاء*


----------



## abokaf2020 (6 يونيو 2010)

ابدخل ارد علي السائل اللي جاتلي بس 


وزمان كنت بدخل عشان ابعت صداقات ( ده زمان بس )

وممكن رخامة علي اصحابي اللي اعرفهم كويس بس

تجسس كلمة عيب اني اقولها لناس المفروض انهم اصحابي 


بس


----------



## besm alslib (6 يونيو 2010)

*انا لما بدخل ملف اي عضو اما هكون هبعت رساله*

*او اوقات بشوف ردود مخالفه بلاقي نفسي بشكل لا ارادي دخلت الملف بس ده عالاغلب بيكونو في القسم الاسلامي وبس*

*ومره وحده كنت بعمل موضوع فحبيت اتعرف على الغاليه هابي عشان اعرف ممكن اكتب عنها ايه *

*يعني من الاخر بالنسبه الي لازم يكون في سبب قوي عشان ادخل اي ملف شخصي *

*مواضيعك دايما تحفه ولو اني زعلانه منك هههههههههه*

*بجد شكرا حبيبتي على الموضوع *
​


----------



## youhnna (6 يونيو 2010)

*بدخل غلااااااااااسة​*


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

ادهم111 قال:


> *ممكن استفسر منك ازاى بتعرفى اللى دخل ملفك الشخصى وانت مش موجودة فى المنتدى والصراحة انا دخلت ملفك الشخصى وممكن يكون حب استطلاع منى اتعرف عليكى اكثر من معلومة عنك كتباها عن نفسك اخوكى ادهم*


 

:download:

اسم من يدخل البروفيل يكتب شمال من تحت 

واهلا بحضرتك معانا


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *رخـــــــامــــــة*​


 :download:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *لو في حاجه تطلب اني ادخل على ملفو الشخصي بدخل​*
> *بس مين غير سبب مش بدخل*
> *ساعات مثلا لما بكون بتناقش مع حد في الحوار الاسلامي مثلا*
> *بدخل اشوف سنو كده عشان اعرف اللي قدامي *
> ...


 


:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماعاش اللى يخضك 
لا طبعا من حق جميع الاعضاء 
التعرف والمجاملة من خلال البروفيل 
امال هوة معمول لية 


شكرا الحق حق

 انتى عسسسسسسسسسسسسسولة 

وبحبك جدا 
وادخلى بروقفيى براحتك حبيبتى


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> انا بدخل عشان افقع الأعضاء بس
> او ارخم على روك هاهاهاهاها


 

:download:

خلص امتحانات انت وطحبوش 
وخشوا افقعوا براحتكم 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *بدخل عشان بحب اشوف كل الناس موجودة محدش غايب لو غايب افتقد لو موجود بسلم واغتت والذى منه شغل الشقاويات الا تاعبه بيها كل اصحابى بس عاتى بيستحملونى ولو مش هيستحملونى هيبقى عليهم اجبار هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *عاتى يااسميشال الكل بيدخل يااما عجبه كلام حد وحابب يتعرف عليه وفى ناس حابه توضطد علاقتها بباقى الاعضاء وتعمل اسرة صغننه وفى ناس بتحب تسال على بعض وفى الا بيحب يهز ويضحك وكدة وفى الا بيفتقد*​
> 
> ...


 


:download:

مشاركة جميلة من  اجمل كيريا 


ربنا يخليكى وتفتقدى وتنورى وتتشاقى على كل البروفيلات 


كلها كلها 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> بدخل عشان اصبح
> وامسي علي الحبايب
> بس للاسف بوفايلك
> تملي مقفول
> :smil8::smil8::smil8:


 

:download:


معلش يا نيتا 
اصلى مش نشيطة زييكم فى المجاملة 

فبجد اخاف حد يبعت لى مجاملة 

ولا ارد او اتاخر بالرد يزعل 

وانتى عارفة بقى 
الالفاظ اللى بتطلع توماتيكى 
مغرورة متكبرة عندها ناس ناس مستفزة 

وكدا يعنى 


بقول كفاية اسمعها بمواضيعى   وفى بعض الخاص 

بلاش بالبروفيل 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> *ايه اختي انا حاحكيلك بكل صدق *
> 
> *بدخل لعدة اسباب *
> 
> ...


 

:download:

جميل اهل المودة انتى فعلا اهل لكل محبة ومودة حبيبتى 

اهلا بيكى فى قلبى قبل بروفيلى 

تنورى وتشرفى اى مكان حبيبتى


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *بدخل لحتى سلم عل العضو​*


 

:download:

اهلا بيكى رانا وسبب رقيق فعلا


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

ادهم111 قال:


> *كل واحد لة هدف من دخولة والاهداف تختلف على حسب الشخص نفسة فمن الاعضاء من يدخل لمعرفة السن ومنهم من يريد ان يعرف المتحدث ذكر ام انثى فهذا قد يختلف عند بعض الاعضاء*


 


:download:

تمام ادهم 
اسباب منطقية فعلا 

شكرا لك


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> ابدخل ارد علي السائل اللي جاتلي بس
> 
> 
> وزمان كنت بدخل عشان ابعت صداقات ( ده زمان بس )
> ...


 

:download:

41

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اسباب قوية وجميلة ابو كف 
كلك ذوق ومجاملة حبيبتى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2010)

*غلاسة هههههههه*​


----------



## wadeetito (6 يونيو 2010)

انا دخلت عشان اشوف مواضييعك لان الملاحظ معظم مواضييعك افكااار وليست منقولة مثل الاغلبية الذى انا مثلهم 
فلهذا دخلت ملفك هل ابقى ام اغااادر فى صمت 
تحياتى ومحبتى تيتوووووووو


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

wadeetito قال:


> انا دخلت عشان اشوف مواضييعك لان الملاحظ معظم مواضييعك افكااار وليست منقولة مثل الاغلبية الذى انا مثلهم
> فلهذا دخلت ملفك هل ابقى ام اغااادر فى صمت
> تحياتى ومحبتى تيتوووووووو


 

:download:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا اهلا بيك عزيزى 

الموضوع مش لرعبكم دة للحوار معاكم 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------

